# Turning a XXL dog cage into a ferret cage



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

pretty much as the title says 

I have bought a XXL dog cage (was such a bargain) looking to have it outside, I also bought dog cage covers to keep it water proof and wind proof, I have bought mesh to go round it as I know my two big boys will fit through the bars. 

I'm looking to build shelves inside it so they have different levels inside the cage so one can be the eating area, sleeping area, and play kind of area and the bottom being the toilet area for their litter trays and also some playing, I have a lot of pipes (purple tubing) as well. Can anyone recommend what I can use for the shelving, preferably something not too expensive as I am also building a pet run for them too


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

You can use plastic to make the shelves but the ferrets may slip off them so I reccomend using wood.


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> You can use plastic to make the shelves but the ferrets may slip off them so I reccomend using wood.


Where can I buy the wood?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Unkn0wn said:


> Where can I buy the wood?


You can find wood on Palmer Timber which is a hard wood supplier in the UK and they have the thicker plywood which is used for level floors in hutches.
http://palmertimber.com/content/hardwood


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

Thn


Frolicking Ferrets said:


> You can find wood on Palmer Timber which is a hard wood supplier in the UK and they have the thicker plywood which is used for level floors in hutches.
> http://palmertimber.com/content/hardwood


Thanks! I'll have a look!


----------



## angelclawdust (Feb 29, 2016)

I know this is rather late lol but I had an old wardrobe I was throwing out and some cheap cushion covers to lob as well - decided to cut the wardrobe to length put the cushion covers over the top and screwed into it through the cage with washers for a secure fit 

Didnt cost a penny


----------



## Unkn0wn (Feb 21, 2016)

angelclawdust said:


> I know this is rather late lol but I had an old wardrobe I was throwing out and some cheap cushion covers to lob as well - decided to cut the wardrobe to length put the cushion covers over the top and screwed into it through the cage with washers for a secure fit
> 
> Didnt cost a penny


This isn't too late! Still haven't managed to build any shelves yet but they are in their cage with old supermarket baskets to climb all over and piping all over the cage with their toys!

I'll be looking out for people who are throwing away their wardrobes! Love it


----------

